# LB2614 '90 PTO stopped working



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm new to tractors, but have worked on cars some. I just bought a Kioti LB2614 (SN 60000103) so it looks like it is a 1990 version and the previous owner rebuilt it recently. It's at 822 hours.

For my mower deck... the PTO worked fine for a few hours and now won't engage. I can spin the shaft to the mower deck by hand whether it is in gear or not (power off) but am not sure if that tells me anything. When powered I do see the shaft rotate slowly, likely due to the mower blades touching long grass.

Not sure what to look for as my tractor doesn't have any indicators that the PTO is engaged or not and I don't have a manual... just ordered a parts manual... any other manuals available or recommended? Any suggestions where to look or what to try?

Thank you!

Jeff


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum.

Here is the tractordata.com data sheet for your tractor: TractorData.com Kioti LB2614 tractor information

Your tractor has "live" PTO, which means that you have a two stage clutch. You can try adjusting the clutch by adjusting the clutch linkage. Push down the clutch pedal with your hand till you feel resistance. Should move about 1" before you feel resistance. If more then 1", adjust the clutch linkage.


----------



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi BigT. Thx for explaining. There seems to be strong resistance the whole way of the clutch. As we push the clutch down the first stage on the left moves but nothing moves on the right per this pic. The shiny washer gets even with the 2nd stage but stops as the pedal is at the end of travel. So what should be happening, if I understand correctly, is the adjustment should make the 2nd stage move at some point. Is that correct?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The heavy adjustable rod to the right in the photo will most likely be the left hand brake actuator, it looks like the clutch pedal pivots on the left hand brake pedal rock shaft.

BigT suggested to have 1" pedal free play and if you don't have that, then the clutch will be slipping.


----------



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

Which clutch would be slipping? Have no problem operating the tractor in all gears. Am new to tractors so sorry if I don’t understand yet.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

LB2614 said:


> Which clutch would be slipping?


I believe it only has one clutch. keep in mind that once any dry clutch starts slipping, it's useful life becomes very short.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

LB2614 said:


> Which clutch would be slipping? Have no problem operating the tractor in all gears. Am new to tractors so sorry if I don’t understand yet.


The PTO clutch, do you have clutch free play as suggested, if the pedal is hard against the release stop (with foot off of the pedal) and you have no free play, then the clutch will slip, in the case of a multistage clutch, the drive should slip before the PTO.

If you have free play at the pedal during this problem, then you will most likely have a problem with the clutch pressure plate or clutch discs. 

There could be a slipped muff coupler on the PTO drive line, the PTO drive selector might have gone astray and not engaging the PTO, really need a breakdown of the clutch and transmission components and the manuals seem to be hard to find, especially the free ones.


----------



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

Thanks all. Appreciate the help. Finally got a chance to look at it more closely and got the parts manual to see how the clutch is setup. 

Here’s the interesting part, After cleaning the tractor to get all the built up grass out of it I do have the 1” of play in the pedal. So the pedal adjustment is correct. The first stage operates fine and I can drive the tractor around. The second stage, I can put the PTO in gear whether or not I press the clutch pedal. It even sounds like it is going into gear. But it never turns and can be freewheeled but hand even in gear. So it looks like my 2nd stage pressure plate is blown. 

Is that how you’d interpret it?

Jeff


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep. Most likely scenario.


----------



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

Solved! See pic. This knob that I was told controls the back lift speed was unscrewed to the point it had no engagement. Culprit, my 16yo son played with it last time the PTO was working. I talked to a local Kioti service guy and he told me to look under the seat for the yoke that controls the 2nd clutch stage and I couldn’t see it. So while looking at that area I grabbed the knob and felt that it was completely loose. So I turned it CW until there was resistance, started up the tractor, engaged the PTO and voila! Power!

thanks for your help as it did help me learn some things that will be useful in the future.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One thing you need to do regularly and that is, screw it in and out. If you leave it in one position too long, it will seize up. All it is is a needle valve. I'm in the habit of moving mine every time I run the tractor.


----------



## LB2614 (Jul 7, 2021)

What do you do if it seizes up?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Take it apart and free it up of course. Just a needle valve in a packing and the packing is usually an 'O' ring. The needle valve bleeds off the fluid in the rockshaft piston to allow the lift arms to drop in a controlled manner when the 3ph is carrying a heavy implement.


----------

